# Please help, have you had this???



## arrrgh (Jul 26, 2002)

Please help me out here. I have these weird symptoms and am unsure as to what I have. I started off with on again off again D when I did things like drank alchol or whatever. Very scattered episodes which may be about what a normal person would have. Then in May I got this horrible D and burning heartburn and it would even burn all the way down in my lower intestines. I would also have burning when I had BM's. I went to the Dr. and she put me on Nexum. Well I took that and the burning and pain went away, but then I had loose BM's. So I thought it was IBS (as the doctor suggested) and started taking Calcium as I read about online. THat helped some. Finally I stoped taking the Nexum and about a week later had the big D! Then it went away. Became normal again. Then slowly the burning came back. I now have been to a GI and they schedualed an upper endoscopy. I also started having these horrible pains in my lower intestines in the last 5 days. They feel like gas pains, but extremely intense. I almost feel like I have to go to the bathroom, but then it eases off and just hurts up higher. My GI seems to think the lower pains can be related to a possible ulcer or upset in the stomach itself. I wasn't having these intense pains when I went and saw him. But last night after two nights of the new acid medicine, the pains were a lot less. SO maybe it is related... Does anyone here have any idea if that can be? Or have you had any lower symptoms too? They started at the same time as the buring. I have also started having the acid in my throat too now. Sorry so long, but thank you so much for reading....Sara


----------



## jamiethorntonlewis (May 22, 2002)

I have been diagnosed with IBS when alot of my symptoms relate to the upper part of my digestive tract. like pressure around the stomach, chest pains, belching wind.I hope this helpslewisboy40###hotmail.com


----------



## linda48846 (Nov 5, 2001)

Arrgh: Before you start trial and error with any over the counter med or vitamin, find out your test results. Several tests have to be performed to rule out a lot of things before IBS is diagnosed. It's tuff, but hang in there! When I went through all of my tests and IBS was diagnosed, I was also diagnosed with GERD. I hadn't mentioned to my GI anything about the heartburn that I was experiencing.Hang tuff kiddo, and get those tests done!


----------

